# Climbing out of x-pen



## coconuts (Apr 19, 2009)

While we were on vacation at the beach last week I always keep Coconut in her x-pen when we are out of the room. Well we came in one day and she was out I almost had a heartattack! So we put her back in it and watched her and she is climbing out of the corner. A 3 lbs maltese, this amazed me. So trying to think what I could do to prevent this because we go to Orlando in Nov. for a week and I would like for her to stay in the pen because I am afraid if someone did come in the room even though I put up a sign not to and she is out she will run out the door looking for me.. This would be really bad. So I am thinking maybe if I used a twin fitted sheet and put it on the top maybe this will keep her in???
Anyone have anyother ideas.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I also have a Houdini. Cassie has no trouble at all climbing out of the xpen. My X-pen comes with an optional top that is attached with the same type of clips that the pen is attached with. Here is a picture of the one I have. I ordered from Amazon. I tried several different types of make shift tops and none of them worked. Cassie was able to chew or work her way through any barriers I constructed. This top works. Check with the manufacturer of the X-pen you have to see if they have a top to fit it.

http://www.amazon.com/MidWest-Exercise-Pen...0996&sr=8-3


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

You could get one of these. I know Lady's Mom has one, and I've actually seen one in person too. I doubt she'd be able to climb out of it. There's nothing to grab onto, like there is with a metal kennel. 

http://www.petco.com/product/108191/WARE-D...rsCratesKennels


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Either a crate or I like the Precision puppy pens. They come with a roof.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Please don't try the sheet idea 1) It won't work 2) she could get all tangled up and it could be disasterous--really. Try a large crate or the x-pen with roof. The $ spent will be worth your ease of mind and will be an investment you can use for many years...


----------



## coconuts (Apr 19, 2009)

QUOTE (camfan @ Aug 13 2009, 07:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817140


> Please don't try the sheet idea 1) It won't work 2) she could get all tangled up and it could be disasterous--really. Try a large crate or the x-pen with roof. The $ spent will be worth your ease of mind and will be an investment you can use for many years...[/B]



Did think of that thanks for mentioning that! I think I am going to find a xpen with a top so I can still put her pad in there with her when we are gone more than 7 hours. I would feel bad leaving her in a crate and not being able to get out to use the bathroom. She only needs it when we travel though.


----------



## coconuts (Apr 19, 2009)

QUOTE (revakb2 @ Aug 12 2009, 09:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817049


> I also have a Houdini. Cassie has no trouble at all climbing out of the xpen. My X-pen comes with an optional top that is attached with the same type of clips that the pen is attached with. Here is a picture of the one I have. I ordered from Amazon. I tried several different types of make shift tops and none of them worked. Cassie was able to chew or work her way through any barriers I constructed. This top works. Check with the manufacturer of the X-pen you have to see if they have a top to fit it.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/MidWest-Exercise-Pen...0996&sr=8-3[/B]



Do you know what xpen goes with this top?


----------

